# Dry Mince Dhal



## Burntisland Ship Yard

Hi Chefs, has anyone have a recipe for dry mince dhal, we used to be served with it, whilst sailing with indian crew, have searched high and low, but never found the real McCoy.....
Cheers


----------



## Chris Isaac

Try this
http://www.mangaloreanrecipes.com/recipes/mangaloregoa/beef/225.html?task=view


----------



## PeterDD

Go to BP Culinary Triumphs on this site - excellent recipe for the Dhal Curry!

Bon Appetit!

Peter


----------



## Moulder

Dry Mince Curry and Dhal Sauce - one of my favourties. (Applause)


Steve. 

(Thumb)


----------



## Don Matheson

Worked on a rig with a cook(?) we called "The Mince Mechanic" I am sure he would have known your recipe. It would have been in his best selling book "17000 things to do with mince!"
Mince BHAH!!!!!!!

Don


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

You have made my day!! I have searched for years for a recipe for dry mince & dhal. Many thanks.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Foreign muck!

John T


----------



## R798780

Ah! Dry Mince Curry with Dhall Sauce, a standard in Brocklebanks (and others) and one of my favourites. I will have a play with it , thanks for the pointers.

Somehow I associate it with some tank-cleaning episodes, counter productive, after a plate or two I didn't feel like doing a lot.

Still undecided whether the Bengali cooks on the Brock ships or the Goanese cooks on Moss tankers did the best one, but both were superb.

Next projects will be "fish kegeree"; and "Jahlfreezie and Paratas".

Foreign muck ..never. Sadly I've had withdrawal symtoms for years.


----------



## Ron Stringer

R798780 said:


> Still undecided whether the Bengali cooks on the Brock ships or the Goanese cooks on Moss tankers did the best one


Sailed with both Goanese (Bombay crew change) and Bangali (Calcutta crew change) catering crew and without doubt, the Goanese were streets ahead. Their food was more varied and tasty and the service and presentation could not be beaten. What is more, being mainly RC, their preparations for Christmas (why was I always on articles at Christmas?) were fantastic. On an Ellerman's ship the saloon was decorated overall and even the mirrors were treated - covered with coloured rice in elaborate patterns. Stunning. 

Even though the Bengali cooks and stewards were not quite up to the same standard, I preferred their efforts by far to the European fare served up on various tramps and tankers that I sailed on.


----------



## kevjacko

Just posted on the BP culinery triumph thread. Did Dry mince Dhal last week for company I had and it went down a storm. If I get time I'll post recipe later. Everyone does it differently


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

kevjacko said:


> Just posted on the BP culinery triumph thread. Did Dry mince Dhal last week for company I had and it went down a storm. If I get time I'll post recipe later. Everyone does it differently


Great Stuff Kev, did not expect to get the response that I had to my question, looks like it was equally as favourable with other companies apart from "Big T"

Look forward to recipey, other half {aka Screw Top} will cook...

Cheers
Dave


----------



## kevjacko

As I've mentioned everyone does this a bit differently and with mine the heat is in the mince whilst the peas are there to add a contrast. I've never been that good with quantities and everyone cooks for different amounts of people. If you were cooking for a hungry family you'd probably use about half a packet of Dhal peas and 2 lb of mince. That would probably give you plenty with a bit left over.


Soak Dhal peas over night in cold water (keep in fridge pulses go off easily at room temp)

Finely chop 1 onion and a couple of cloves of garlic and cook until soft in butter or ghee (careful with the ghee those watching the cholestrol)

Add equal quantities of (probably a heaped teaspoon)

Ground ***min
Garam masala
Ground coriander
2 or 3 cardamon pods

Cook through gently careful not to burn

Add peas, cover with boiling water (probably about an inch n half above the level of the peas)

Bring to the boil then turn down the heat and allow to simmer on a low flame.
(you can at this stage add a vegetable stock cube if you want but technicaly you shouldn't need to)

Keep a close eye on the peas and add more water if needed as they cook. I keep my peas coarse but some folk put them through the blender to puree them once they've cooked. Again this is strictly personal choice but I can't imagine wee Sahib had a blender all those years ago if it's authenticity your going for.

Season with salt and pepper to taste

Don't worry if you think youv'e added to much water let it all cook through then you can allow to cool in the fridge overnight and it will thicken. 


For the mince

Cook off your mince first and drain off all the fat

In half olive oil and half butter (or marg) fry off an onion and a couple of cloves of garlic. You can either chop the garlic finely, or slice it thinly which I prefer as it adds to the flavour. Keep it cooking until it is brown.

ADD

The same spices as you've used for the Dhal only without the cardamon pods, and with the addition of chili powder or preferably fresh chili's. *It is your decision on how much heat to add*. If your using fresh chili's add them just before you add the mince. 

Cook through for a few minutes on a low heat then stir in your cooked mince.
Add 1 tin of chopped tomatoes (2 if your cooking a big batch).
Crumble a beef oxo into the mix add salt, black pepper to taste and maybes a splash of worcester sauce.

You will need to cook this through to reduce the tomatoes to just about nothing or until the mince is almost dry, either on a low heat or even better in a slow cooker. That stops it sticking to the pan and means you don't have to stand watching and stirring.

Serve with rice of your choice

Prior to serving sprinkle liberally with fresh chopped coriander, and don't forget for the top fried dried onions if you can get them for a propa trip down memory lane.

Enjoy boys and girls, let me know how you get on.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard

kevjacko said:


> As I've mentioned everyone does this a bit differently and with mine the heat is in the mince whilst the peas are there to add a contrast. I've never been that good with quantities and everyone cooks for different amounts of people. If you were cooking for a hungry family you'd probably use about half a packet of Dhal peas and 2 lb of mince. That would probably give you plenty with a bit left over.
> 
> 
> Soak Dhal peas over night in cold water (keep in fridge pulses go off easily at room temp)
> 
> Finely chop 1 onion and a couple of cloves of garlic and cook until soft in butter or ghee (careful with the ghee those watching the cholestrol)
> 
> Add equal quantities of (probably a heaped teaspoon)
> 
> Ground ***min
> Garam masala
> Ground coriander
> 2 or 3 cardamon pods
> 
> Cook through gently careful not to burn
> 
> Add peas, cover with boiling water (probably about an inch n half above the level of the peas)
> 
> Bring to the boil then turn down the heat and allow to simmer on a low flame.
> (you can at this stage add a vegetable stock cube if you want but technicaly you shouldn't need to)
> 
> Keep a close eye on the peas and add more water if needed as they cook. I keep my peas coarse but some folk put them through the blender to puree them once they've cooked. Again this is strictly personal choice but I can't imagine wee Sahib had a blender all those years ago if it's authenticity your going for.
> 
> Season with salt and pepper to taste
> 
> Don't worry if you think youv'e added to much water let it all cook through then you can allow to cool in the fridge overnight and it will thicken.
> 
> 
> For the mince
> 
> Cook off your mince first and drain off all the fat
> 
> In half olive oil and half butter (or marg) fry off an onion and a couple of cloves of garlic. You can either chop the garlic finely, or slice it thinly which I prefer as it adds to the flavour. Keep it cooking until it is brown.
> 
> ADD
> 
> The same spices as you've used for the Dhal only without the cardamon pods, and with the addition of chili powder or preferably fresh chili's. *It is your decision on how much heat to add*. If your using fresh chili's add them just before you add the mince.
> 
> Cook through for a few minutes on a low heat then stir in your cooked mince.
> Add 1 tin of chopped tomatoes (2 if your cooking a big batch).
> Crumble a beef oxo into the mix add salt, black pepper to taste and maybes a splash of worcester sauce.
> 
> You will need to cook this through to reduce the tomatoes to just about nothing or until the mince is almost dry, either on a low heat or even better in a slow cooker. That stops it sticking to the pan and means you don't have to stand watching and stirring.
> 
> Serve with rice of your choice
> 
> Prior to serving sprinkle liberally with fresh chopped coriander, and don't forget for the top fried dried onions if you can get them for a propa trip down memory lane.
> 
> Enjoy boys and girls, let me know how you get on.


Memsabb will try next weekend!!!!
Going for tasting next Sunday,
Cheers
Dave


----------



## John Dryden

Got the dried fried onions yesterday from Morrisons but useless at shopping so collecting the rest of the ingredients next time.Looking forward to cooking it though.


----------



## el_scripto

Burntisland Ship Yard said:


> Hi Chefs, has anyone have a recipe for dry mince dhal, we used to be served with it, whilst sailing with indian crew, have searched high and low, but never found the real McCoy.....
> Cheers


From memories of my menu compiling days. Dry mince curry was called Kheema (or Keema ) Masala. We never served it with Dhal, this formed the basis of another curry dish served with hard boiled eggs. But a search using Kheema might throw something up, metaphorically speaking that is. Good luck.


----------



## alan ward

Clan Line Dry Mince Curry,ever popular thanks for the reminder


----------

